# Mrs. H - probably NSFW



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's my favorite from a recent boudoir session:


----------



## bribrius (Dec 11, 2014)

the pose here really just isn't working for me. Others may have other opinions and insight. Nice try.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not sure about it.  I like it a bit more the longer I look at it.



bribrius said:


> sailor hat.


Um . . . Marine Corps, not sailor's.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I'm not sure about it.  I like it a bit more the longer I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good catch - yes, USMC  Both she and her husband.

I really love the photo, myself. My client did say she thought it was too bright (though she loves the photo) - I really don't see an image with the exposure (aside from that shadow, but that was more light placement than anything). Comments on that?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes, some of the shadows seem a bit hard (left of her nose, the sofa on her shoulder) -- it contrasts with the overall softness of the shot. I might be tempted to remove the white reflection from the band on the hat (I guess a strobe). just below the badge, but I don't see anything wrong with the exposure, itself.


----------



## Designer (Dec 11, 2014)

No issues for me.  I think the lighting is very good.  In this shot I think keeping the cover in strong light is entirely keeping with the USMC ethos.  

HUAH!


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Designer said:


> No issues for me.  I think the lighting is very good.  In this shot I think keeping the cover in strong light is entirely keeping with the USMC ethos.
> 
> HUAH!



Thanks! I tried to be as careful and as respectful as possible - and it took me an embarrassingly long time to figure out what "cover" meant during our initial consult lol


----------



## gsgary (Dec 11, 2014)

Very awkward looking


----------



## bribrius (Dec 11, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I'm not sure about it.  I like it a bit more the longer I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i will admit i didn't even look more than a couple sec . The dof ended to abrupt for me. Made the head and particuliarly the nose pop way too much. with the pop on the nose and the lipstick heavy and upside down the first thought that entered my mind was clown like. i didn't like the dark on the left, but mostly i think it was just too close, with not enough dof and a soft blend through the frame. i didn't think it captured the subject in a flattering way. comes off as somewhat awkward. Realizing what can be revealed in this section is limited, i would expect to see a hint of sexuality in a photo of this type, top of the breast or hint of, a long leg in focus. some hints of sexuality. i cant get passed the upside down clown feeling with the head looking abnormally big and nose abnormally large. i think it was just shot too close, questionable pose for flattering the subjects features and dof problems with not enough sexuality. The blacked out left side is somewhat  concern but not the main issue here. But there are those MUCH more qualified than me to comment on this. i would question the makeup too but even that is hard to tell because of how this was taken. i don't get sexuality from this image, if that was the intended purpose. i do appreciate the o.p's attempt.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not working for me on a few levels. When I shoot I take a number of frames (300-600) and try a bunch of poses, angles, lighting._* I can see myself trying this*_ one but not taking it to post. The lighting is a bit harsh with extreme dropoff. That alone wouldn't be too much a detriment but the angle is awkward, the hat is blocking all of her curves (which in my opinion is important, the curves). The legs leaving the frame is fine but the reappearance of her right lower leg and heel a distraction. 

One more thing, and don't take this wrong, using the USMC emblem in a photo and NOT on the head of a Marine is taboo and could cause the Marine issues. Be careful with that. I've had USAF women pose for me and using any form of US Property is strictly prohibited, as sexy as it could be!


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> It's not working for me on a few levels. When I shoot I take a number of frames (300-600) and try a bunch of poses, angles, lighting._* I can see myself trying this*_ one but not taking it to post. The lighting is a bit harsh with extreme dropoff. That alone wouldn't be too much a detriment but the angle is awkward, the hat is blocking all of her curves (which in my opinion is important, the curves). The legs leaving the frame is fine but the reappearance of her right lower leg and heel a distraction.
> 
> One more thing, and don't take this wrong, using the USMC emblem in a photo and NOT on the head of a Marine is taboo and could cause the Marine issues. Be careful with that. I've had USAF women pose for me and using any form of US Property is strictly prohibited, as sexy as it could be!




Thank you. I will let her know the concerns regarding the emblem. I really wasn't sure, and probably should have studied up more, on how it's used. I have others that don't show it. Then again, maybe she just doesn't care (which would be unfortunate), given the large emblem tattoo on her lower back. I may refrain from using this specific image publicly because of this.

I'll upload some more in a few - though they may end up moderated


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2014)

It doesn't really seem like it's up to your usual standard...


----------



## runnah (Dec 11, 2014)

Concept is great. The framing feels very tight to me.


----------



## Joefbs (Dec 11, 2014)

I really enjoyed some of the other shots you took and have on you Flickr site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

tirediron said:


> It doesn't really seem like it's up to your usual standard...



Well, poo. Before I posted this, and even now really, I think it's a strong photo.... I actually thought this was one of my best yet. Another how we view our own work vs. how others see it conundrum!

I'll grab some others to post here in a bit.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Joefbs said:


> I really enjoyed some of the other shots you took and have on you Flick site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I saw your comment/likes and followed back


----------



## bribrius (Dec 11, 2014)

call me strange. But i rather like the pregnant photo with the hat on the flikr page...


----------



## Granddad (Dec 11, 2014)

bribrius said:


> call me strange. But i rather like the pregnant photo with the hat on the flikr page...



You're strange. Me too, I like that one..


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

bribrius said:


> call me strange. But i rather like the pregnant photo with the hat on the flikr page...



Thanks, I love those too (two different gals, same hat/pose). 

While it is nice to hear those coents from both of you, its personally frustrating. The maternity photos are natural light and I photoshopped the living hell out of them (cloning, overlays, textures etc). This boudoir set used OCF exclusively, and I feel more attached to it than either of the maternity shoots.

Ugh, the plight of being an artist.


----------



## Designer (Dec 11, 2014)

Offering my shoulder if you need it.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 11, 2014)

jowensphoto said:


> Ugh, the plight of being an artist.



Ayup. You're getting a lot of negativity here, albeit of a gentle sort. Shake it off, TPF is not the arbiter of Good and Bad.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, the plight of being an artist.
> ...



I've been around long enough to know how it is  I do value feedback, good and bad, but I'm frustrated with myself at the moment. 



Designer said:


> Offering my shoulder if you need it.


Stop trying to take advantage of me in my vulnerable state


----------



## otherprof (Dec 11, 2014)

jowensphoto said:


> Here's my favorite from a recent boudoir session:


I like the composition, but the slightly furrowed brow makes me think she is not relaxed, and reminds me she is posing, and that takes away from the effect.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 11, 2014)

jowensphoto said:


> Well, poo. Before I posted this, and even now really, I think it's a strong photo.... I actually thought this was one of my best yet. Another how we view our own work vs. how others see it conundrum!
> 
> I'll grab some others to post here in a bit.



When I saw it I liked it! It's a winner to me!!!


----------



## Kawaracer (Dec 11, 2014)

I would turn 90 to the right, that give's me a more pleasant look.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 11, 2014)

Can someone private message me when the definitely NSFW Photos are posted?


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't do critique but here's a question.

Imagine that the photo is all soft and purty. Who's hat is that?

Now look at the original. Same question.


----------



## Joefbs (Dec 11, 2014)

otherprof said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my favorite from a recent boudoir session:
> ...



This could be fixed in Photoshop or even Lightroom. I think that would make a difference to the look of this photo. Clarity slider and or spot removal should do the trick. Just my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Runnah's got it, I feel like I'm in too close and want to step back; this pose (and maybe the strong shadows too) seems to make her a lot of angles. And I noticed the creases in the forehead too, looking up and back probably caused it.

This might be one that needed adjustment when you framed the shot more than in post. I find whatever I'm working on sometimes the more I mess with it the worse it gets and I have to leave it, come back and then may see exactly what I need to do, or scrap it and realize it just didn't work the way I wanted.

I like the idea of this one, seems like maybe it was just a more challenging pose to capture.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Dec 11, 2014)

Not loving it.. I like the idea but its just not quite there I think. The wrinkled brow bugs me.. and its in so close that I actually found myself tilting my head off into some completely unnatural position trying to SEE her face or something. The little "belt" across the cover being slid up with the white between always drives me bonkers too.. I always make sure my husbands is pushed down. lol


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 11, 2014)

30 comments.

If nothing else, this shot was worth the discussion.

Any comments on others from this series, as seen on flickr?

Com'on, I know y'all saw them. Give it to me


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 11, 2014)

ya, I think 225 is the best of the set. Naturally beautiful expression, fits the pose and wardrobe. Light is still a bit on the harsh side. I may have missed it, did you describe your lighting? Single light reflected? BD?


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep, single flash with either black/silver reflective or white shoot thru umbrella.

I really want a big ass softbox.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2014)

a white umbrella (reflected) can give really nice results but you'll want it as close as you can get it.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 12, 2014)

any chance this Is female/man separation? I don't know many men that could shoot other men in this capacity, nor do baby shots or mothering photos in the capacity or near the quality of most women photographers. the ones that do I wonder if it is something that they work at as it doesn't come naturally. so perhaps if you shot men you might find this much easier as it must be a challenge visually for something you just aren't naturally keen on?  And no, I am not trying to be sexist it just occurs to me that there is some natural play in how one perceives things. don't flame me please...

for some reason if given a man model I think you would have done better here.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2014)

some of the VERY BEST boudoir shooters are women.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 12, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> some of the VERY BEST boudoir shooters are women.


I didn't know that trevor thanks for the head up. Any famous names?


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nobody seems to have thought about the question, so I'm going to repeat it:

Who's hat is that? In this photo. And who's hat is it, in a fluffy pink standard boudoir photo?


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > some of the VERY BEST boudoir shooters are women.
> ...


Sue Bryce, for one. She's amazing. 

The umbrella was close, but perhaps it should have been closer. For the seamless, I used the reflective umbrella, primarily.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Nobody seems to have thought about the question, so I'm going to repeat it:
> 
> Who's hat is that? In this photo. And who's hat is it, in a fluffy pink standard boudoir photo?


Her husbands. She is also deactive USMC, but works for the Corps as a civ.

But its possible I'm not understanding the implication behind your question.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2014)

otherprof said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my favorite from a recent boudoir session:
> ...


I've not done any retouching yet. This has basic RAW adjustments and has been cropped. I plan to smooth out the brow along w basic retouching on the rest of the set. 

I have many more from this shoot not posted here or flickr. The favorites see to be my least favorite, so I'm thinking about posting others I'm not as fond of, for experiments sake.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Dec 12, 2014)

I actually just now went to peek at the others.. lol 225 is nice! I really like that one, playful..cute.. the makers mark just come across as not classy boudoir, sorry. ;\ I think overall most of those could really benefit from more skin smoothing. She's gorgeous but a lot of those seem to really magnify imperfections and lack the softness and "glam" feel that I'd expect of boudoir. Hats off to you for even shooting this style though.. for real, I'm terrified of boudoir. lol


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm asking how the photo reads.

With the hard, edgy, look it could as easily be hers as his. Which is pretty cool.

If you made the picture all fluffy and soft and pink, it would read as his hat. Which is a lot less interesting.

Who's hat it literally is, doesn't really matter.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 15, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I actually just now went to peek at the others.. lol 225 is nice! I really like that one, playful..cute.. the makers mark just come across as not classy boudoir, sorry. ;\ I think overall most of those could really benefit from more skin smoothing. She's gorgeous but a lot of those seem to really magnify imperfections and lack the softness and "glam" feel that I'd expect of boudoir. Hats off to you for even shooting this style though.. for real, I'm terrified of boudoir. lol



We weren't going for classy


----------



## vtf (Dec 15, 2014)

Might be better lying down instead.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Dec 15, 2014)

Well ok then! lol


----------



## JoeW (Dec 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> some of the VERY BEST boudoir shooters are women.



Spot on.  In fact, for a lot of amateurs who want boudoir poses, they''re far more comfortable posing for a woman than a man.  Many of the boudoir photographers I know who are men, at least have a female assistant.


----------

